# Best bed rail for bottom bunk?



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

So DD just turned a year old and has slept next to me every night since she was born. She's a very restless sleeper, though, and I think she'll be ready to transition to her own bed soon. We have bunkbeds and she'll share the room with her 6.5 y/o brother. I'm having trouble deciding which bed rail is best for the bottom bunk -- what worked for you? TIA!


----------



## tarasattva (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

Really? No one uses a rail on their bunkbed?


----------



## nadia86 (Jul 19, 2011)

hi, i just came across this and im in the same boat as you only my son is 4 and daughter is 1 1/2 and we also wanna put her in the same bunkbed with her brother. Have you found out what rail works with bunk beds? so far i found this one DEX PRODUCTS UNIVERSAL SAFE SLEEPER BED RAIL.


----------



## pranava (Aug 11, 2007)

Bed Bugs Bumpers

http://www.gobedbug.com/

I moved my son to a twin bed with a low frame at 13 months. I was afraid that he would pull himself up on the bed rail, and being that they are rather short, flip head first over the rail and onto the floor. The bed bug bumber worked (and still is at 28 months) awesome for us. He has never fallen out of bed while asleep, never tried to stand up and hold on to a rail and flip out, and learned easily how to get out of bed safely.

ETA: Oh, and he is a crazy sleeper too! Flips all around and ends up sideway or even with his head at the foot.


----------

